# Forum jump weirdness



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

On iOS, when trying to use the Forum Jump drop down, it seems to auto select instead of letting me scroll/select the forum I want to navigate to. Happens really quick, basically as soon as you tap to drop down the list you begin to navigate to a random forum. 

Seems to be a new issue. Have rebooted phone and still see the issue.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, it happens on my iPhone but not my iPad, both iOS 8.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Yep, it happens on my iPhone but not my iPad, both iOS 8.


Weird. I've been on 8 for a while and haven't noticed it before...was it happening for you before 8.1.1?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It used to work before iOS 8.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

So strange. Confirmed no problems with iPad, just iPhone, both running 8.1.1. Does that mean it's not an OS issue, but something on the TCF site side when it detects the device?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No, it works fine on older iPhones/older iOS versions.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Happening on my 6+ too, not sure if it's only been since the update or if it was before that update as well.


----------

